
‘Post-Truth’ and the Decline of Swedish Education - DeusExMachina
https://quillette.com/2018/09/18/post-truth-and-the-decline-of-swedish-education/
======
sidstling
The problem with these American views into Scandinavia is that they are always
political. I mean, do you even have non-biased news over there anymore?

I say this, not because the article is wrong, but because the best school
system in the world, the Finnish, does exactly the same thing as the Swedes.

It’s a tad ironic that an article so against social constructionism is pretty
much constructing it’s outlay of reality. You could look at Finland and
construct the polar opposite article, but if you want anything based in
realism, you should probably look into why it works in one country and not in
another.

